# Grade level emergency escape window



## retire09 (Aug 28, 2013)

Would the exception for 5sf of openable area for grade level windows apply to basement windows?

It would be logical if the 5.7sf only applied to windows requiring  a portable ladder to access from outside.


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2013)

Guess the code does not say that

Grade only


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 28, 2013)

look at the def for grade


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2013)

GRADE FLOOR OPENING. A window or other opening located such that the sill height of the opening is not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above or below the finished ground level adjacent to the opening.

Emergency escape and rescue openings shall have a minimum net clear opening of 5.7 square feet (0.53 m2).

Exception: The minimum net clear opening for grade-floor emergency escape and rescue openings shall be 5 square feet (0.46 m2).


----------



## Rider Rick (Aug 29, 2013)

5 it is.................


----------



## fatboy (Aug 29, 2013)

I would have to concur...........5 sf is allowable.


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 29, 2013)

GRADE FLOOR OPENING. A window or other opening located such that the sill height of the opening is not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above or below the finished ground level adjacent to the opening. (Anything outside this spectrum would require the 5.7 SF EERO

CDA beat me to the post.....however, the measurement is to the window sill that has to be within 44 inches of the grade...... short basement if the window sill can't be more than 44 " from grade and the window sill can't be more than 44" from finished floor. The 5.0 SF EERO would be allowed if the finished floor finish was not more than 88" from grade......(7 feet 4 inches)


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 29, 2013)

I have never told a contractor that a 5.0 window is permitted for a grade floor opening. If they won't buy or read the code book then inspections are easy if every EER window they install is a 5.7.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 29, 2013)

I am in the SAME boat MT!


----------



## Rider Rick (Aug 29, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I have never told a contractor that a 5.0 window is permitted for a grade floor opening. If they won't buy or read the code book then inspections are easy if every EER window they install is a 5.7.


I always tell the code to the contractors or owners but I think this should have been written on the plans by the Plans Examiner.


----------



## ICE (Aug 31, 2013)

The code section that allows a reduction to five square feet should include a reference to the definition of a grade floor opening.  The way it is now is not fair.

It hasn't happened often but contractors that tell me, with confidence, that five square feet is plenty because it is a first floor application feel like they have been duped.  I would too.

Beyond that, it is a stupid rule and I haven't had a case where it worked out.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 31, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> The code section that allows a reduction to five square feet should include a reference to the definition of a grade floor opening.  The way it is now is not fair.


 The code book has a different font on a word or phrase if there is a definition for it. Unfortunately I-Quest and the electronic versions do not.


----------



## ICE (Aug 31, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> The code book has a different font on a word or phrase if there is a definition for it. Unfortunately I-Quest and the electronic versions do not.


Thanks for that information.  Until now, I didn't know a different font is a reference to a definition.

This is my electronic version and the word Grade is a different font.

R310.1.1 Minimum opening area. All emergency escape

and rescue openings shall have a minimum net clear opening

of 5.7 square feet (0.530 m2).

Exception: _Grade_ floor openings shall have a minimum

net clear opening of 5 square feet (0.465 m2).

I have noticed that homeowners are sometimes more diligent than contractors when it comes to knowing the code.  They will research the internet and codes before they do a project.  It would benefit them to get a permit. I have had them quite indignant and telling me that I should read the code because it says, and then they quote the code.  In the long run they feel as though they were set up.  As I am telling them that they didn't understand the code, they are hearing, "You are an idiot that should stick to dentistry".

That measly .7 square feet reduction has caused countless thousands of dollars in mistakes.  And for what?

When I was given the new code I read the definition and wondered what that was all about.  Then I found it again with the EERO.  Immediately I thought, Oh no, this is jacked-up.  Now if a simple building inspector has that reaction, what were the really smart people thinking?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 6, 2013)

ICE,

Kinda like the 4" sphere spacing on decks but allowed to be 4-3/8" on stairs?

Always thought that the sphere was to resemble a childs head getting stuck?

pc1


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 6, 2013)

It is and a smaller and younger child will be able to scoot and crawl across the floor a lot sooner then they will be able to do the same on a set of stairs. I believe the 4-3/8" came into the code to make it easier to install 2 balusters per tread instead of the 3 it was taking to make the 4" rule work on the stairs

As for the windows I have never found a reason for the different sizes based on the location of the window.


----------



## cda (Sep 6, 2013)

Can kind of understand an upper floor window

A ladder and fully equipped fireman may have to fit through the window

Versus ground level fully equipped fireman only, no ladder


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 7, 2013)

When I called the San Diego California Fire Department about the egress window code because they are the people that came up with the egress spec. they said they don't care what size or if the window opens a full 90 degrees (casement window) they will break it and make it accessible.

If they need to get in they will get in.

They make this very clear.


----------

